# Interesting catfish bond



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay my upsidedown catfish dused to annoy my bn pleco by scooting in closer until my pleco flashed at him or chased him away, this went on for a few days. then spent the next few weeks following my upsidedown lace catfish who didnt care too much. i seperated my upsidedown lace catfish like 2 weeks ago to treat him, so guess who got lonely? Now my upsidedown catfish stays next to or nose to nose with my pleco during the day in my plecos favorite hiding spot and if the pleco moves to the other side of the tank to hide, he gets followed. i just thought it was interesting, u guys get to hear all about my catfish today.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have two plecos with an upside down catfish. They are not friends, but have gotten used to each other. They all hang out in the same cave all day. My BN plecos just recently mated and my male pleco literally dug in the sand and went UNDER the cave and now protects the eggs underneath the cave walls (I hope that made sense.) It is kind of funny.


----------

